# Orkin



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Look at the orkin sight. Google
Orkin. How honey bees make a hive
They say the bee's put the nector in there pollen sack's. And they pass it by their tongue to another bee's tongue. 
So now the bee's carry the nector in the pollen sack's ???


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I don't think so unless it is mixed with the pollen.
But what do you expect from a pest controll company that don't know much except how to kill?

Tom I would like to see that picture you text to me. Also like to know what you figured out?


 Al


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Orkin:"Do bees collect nectar or pollen?
Honey *bees collect pollen* and *nectar* as food for the entire colony, and as they *do*, they pollinate plants. *Nectar* stored within their stomachs is passed from one worker to the next until the water within it diminishes. At this point, the *nectar* becomes honey, which workers store in the cells of the honeycomb."

http://thehoneybeeconservancy.org/2011/04/02/pollen-basket/ "That orange mass on her leg is her basket. It is pollen that she has gathered from flowers she has been visiting during her foraging about. Female bees provision their offspring with pollen (mixed with a little nectar), which means they have to visit numerous flowers (sometimes 100 plus per trip!) to gather enough pollen to feed each offspring that is produced. It would be incredibly inefficient for them to have to travel back to their nest after visiting each flower. So, to be more efficient female bees have a special apparatus for holding and transporting pollen. The pollen collecting apparatus in apid bees, which include honey bees and bumblebees, is commonly called a _‘pollen basket’ or corbicula._ This region is located on the tibia of the hind legs and consists of hairs surrounding a concave region. After the bee visits a flower, she begins grooming herself and brushes pollen gathered on her body down toward her hind legs and packs the pollen into her pollen basket. A little nectar mixed with the pollen keeps it all together, and the hairs in the pollen basket hold it in place."


----------

